# Sketchup - Problem With Laser Mouse



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I bought a new wireless Microsoft laser mouse 6000 V2.0, but I can't get the middle button (wheel) Orbit, Pan, and Center View functions to work. Zoom works ok. Has anybody encountered this and figured out how to fix it? (The old wired mouse still works properly.)

I am running Vista Premium and Sketchup 7.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Did you install the disk that came with the mouse?

It should have a program that you can use to set the functions of each button on the mouse.

The default installation should be in your start menu… 
Start->Microsoft Mouse->Microsoft Mouse
From there you should be able to set everything up.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Joe, try the website for the manufacturer if you have no disc. There might be some FAQ's that cover it.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

I have two wireless mouses-mice (?) and they are permanently stored in drawers. Its not just SketchUp in which they give trouble. One of them gives me an error message every 60 to 90 seconds that tells me I have to change the channel-frquency that connects it to the computer.

I also have the same problem wit a wireless keyboard.

I don't care for wireless devices and, despite having a four station LAN, I won't allow wireless operation on my router.

d.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks guys.
Sounds like it's an inherent problem. I paid (for me) big bucks (about $50) for a Microsoft product cause I thought if anybody could, they would get it right.

BTW - I did install it with their disk, and looked at their set up program. While you can reassign the scroll function, there is no options for the wheel "click" things.

I may mess with for a while but don't plan to spend a lot of time on it.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Dave,

You're the *MAN*. That worked!!

Now that that problem has been solved, I really like this mouse. It really has great resolution compared to other W/L mice I have used, isn't particular about the surface, and best of all there is no wire getting in the way.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

not trying to push you away from mice… but I only have 2 words:

WACOM TABLET

ever since I started using a tablet/pen I have never gone back to using a mouse. It's more intuitive especially for graphical environments, less fatigue on the hand, and MUCH MUCH easier to draw shapes freehand (think curves).

I should write a review on mine… just thought I'd chime in here as well.

Glad to see it worked out for you though


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd like to see your review.

The reason a mouse works best for me right now is that my main workstation is a 3 piece corner desk with the keyboard on a slide out surface that has an adjustable height. It is most comfortable for me when the KB is lower than the desk height. Under those conditions there is no room for a tablet because if it were to be on the KB surface it would hit the right hand part of the desk. If it were on the right hand desk top I'd have to continually move my hand back and forth between the tablet and KB.

But, maybe I could build a linear desk for CAD stuff and use a tablet. Then I could buy yet another computer just for that!! But then, I'd have less $ to buy shop stuff. Oh brother - I need some more stimulus cash.


----------



## imaband (Aug 23, 2009)

I have the exact same mouse and the exact same problem and removing the driver is NOT a fix IMHO. I may actually end up DOING that… but I love the accelerated scroll capabilities of this mouse and all sorts of other cool features so why must I sacrifice those just to make orbit work??. I'm a very patient and persistent person so I'm tempted to try assigning the scroll button to every possible enumerated operation but for now I'm just going to hit the O key which is the orbit short cut. Still sucks that nobody REALLY knows how to solve this.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Remember my previous post that said I liked the w/l mouse? Well, I spoke too soon. It now sits unused most of the time while I use the ever faithful wired mouse. (Sketchup isn't the only program that doesn't like it.)

I'm like imaband - why can't somebody make a good wireless mouse?


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

It well could be a Vista problem.

Whatever it is ticks me off 'cause the mouse cord is always in the way. I'm not a computer guru but part of the problem might be the bandwidth available through the usb port, because besides the button problem it has random tracking problems. By that I mean if you move the mouse a smidgeon, the cursor won't move, then when you move the mouse some more the cursor jumps way past - but not all of the time, that's why I think it may be a problem related to band width or whatever else the computer happens to be doing at any given time. (I added big time RAM to my computer so I don't think that should be the issue.)

Also, on other programs (Microsoft Money for example) the scroll doesn't always work like it should. One of the money bugs is that the w/l mouse won't scroll a checkbook register, but the wired does fine.

It doesn't work well with Photoshop either.

As mentioned earlier I tried uninstalling the drivers that came with the mouse, (it worked for awhile, then went back to its errant ways), messed with button assignments, and finally just gave up. I keep it on the desk and use it for some things, but if it doesn't feel good on a certain day I go to the wired mouse.


----------



## Flip (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi I just had the same problem with a Microsoft wireless 3500 mouse.
I have Windows 7 and found the fix:
go to Control panel 
under Hardware and Sound click on View devices and printers
click on the mouse that shows up
click on set up mouse
On wheel button select Middle-click
apply and it now works

I found this at http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/sketchup/thread?tid=16134b06619aafd2&hl=en
also covers other wireless mouse brands and fixes for same problem


----------

